# ¿Como se conectan los leds de 3 patas?Tricolor



## Francisco Unexpo (Mar 20, 2011)

Buenas noches,hace poco compre varios leds 3 colores pues me parecieron muy interesantes, pero no logro ponerlos bien en el protoboard, Como se conectan? tienen 3 patas? la del medio es el anodo? y las otras dos el catodo? Si me pueden mostrar un esquemita de como montarlos se lo agradeceria.Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 20, 2011)

Generalmente la terminal de el centro es el cátodo común para el led, y los terminales de los extremos son los ánodos de cada led interno.


----------



## camarohero (Mar 20, 2011)

aqui te dejo un diagrama
recuerda que en el protoboard las lineas horizontales estan unidas hasta la mitad


----------



## Francisco Unexpo (Mar 20, 2011)

Muchas gracias amigo por su respuesta. Tengo una pequeñita duda, a la hora de conectarlo entonces el punto A y el B son el mismo nodo? es decir de un mismo nodo(ponle por ejemplo NODO Z) saco dos cables  y le coloco una resistencia a cada cable luego en cada cable conecto una patica de led(es decir del primer cable la patica A y del segundo cable la patica B) y luego cierro mi circuito con la conexion comun del medio? estaria bien si lo conecto asi?El punto A y el B son el mismo nodo?o estaria haciendo un cortocircuito?


----------



## bacocio (Mar 20, 2011)

debes conectar :
V+ a A, y V- a B 
V+ a C, y V- a B
ahi cierras el cto y tendrias los dos estados del led


----------



## camarohero (Mar 21, 2011)

Francisco Unexpo dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigo por su respuesta. Tengo una pequeñita duda, a la hora de conectarlo entonces el punto A y el B son el mismo nodo? es decir de un mismo nodo(ponle por ejemplo NODO Z) saco dos cables  y le coloco una resistencia a cada cable luego en cada cable conecto una patica de led(es decir del primer cable la patica A y del segundo cable la patica B) y luego cierro mi circuito con la conexion comun del medio? estaria bien si lo conecto asi?El punto A y el B son el mismo nodo?o estaria haciendo un cortocircuito?



punto a y b no son el mismo nodo y si es cortocircuito
el led de tres patas tiene dos led integrados
si quieres hacer funcionar uno dale vcc a "a" y a "b" dale tierra
si quieres hacer funcionar el otro dale vcc a "c" y a "b" dale tierra
si quieres hacer funcionar los dos dale vcc a "a" y a "c" y a "b" dale tierra


----------

